# Microsoft releases IE 8 browser



## techy689 (Jan 9, 2007)

"Microsoft has stepped up the battle to win back users with the latest release of its Internet Explorer browser."

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7852340.stm


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

techy689 said:


> "Microsoft has stepped up the battle to win back users with the latest release of its Internet Explorer browser."
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7852340.stm


This is an RC.
Release Candidate.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Aw man.... I got all excited thinking IE8 had finally been released. 

Peace...


----------

